# Jakobsweg - wer hat den schon per bike ..



## gummikuh (13. März 2007)

Hallo,

zur Zeit ja in fast aller Munde - der Jakobsweg! Nicht erst seit Harpe Kerkelings "Ersttat" zieht dieser Weg immer wieder Menschen in seinen Bann. Gründe ihn zu beschreiten gibt es sicherlich viele.

Man kann ihn auch per Rad bereisen. Allerdings "pilgertechnisch" müssen es dann mindestens 200 km sein bis zum Ziel des Grabes des Hl. Jakobs in Santiago de Compostela.

Die Suchfunktion brachte nicht wirklich was - also meine Frage: Hat das schon einmal jemand gemacht von Euch? Hat das ggf. jemand vor?

Sicherlich gibt es auch spezielles Kartenmaterial - oder!?

Freu mich auf Antworten.

ride on


----------



## tri4me (13. März 2007)

gummikuh schrieb:


> Allerdings "pilgertechnisch" müssen es dann mindestens 200 km sein bis zum Ziel des Grabes des Hl. Jakobs in Santiago de Compostela.
> ride on



Und was macht man dann am 2. Tag? zurückfahren? 

Grüße von tri4me

P.S.
Ich glaub, den Jakobsweg sollte man gehen. Willst du bilken mach ne Transalp.
Is fast genauso. Abends in Rifugio triffst du auch immer wieder die selbsn Nasen. Und am Ledrosee (bzw. Nago) fangen alle an zu heulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwabe (13. März 2007)

Versuchsmal hier http://www.jakobsweg.info/


----------



## gummikuh (14. März 2007)

tri4me schrieb:


> Und was macht man dann am 2. Tag? zurückfahren?
> 
> Grüße von tri4me
> 
> ...



... Transalp mach ich jedes Jahr eine! Dieses Jahr die 5. in Folge. Also das ist nicht wirklich das Thema.

Rückweg? Kein Problem Fahrzeug mieten und am Ausgangsort der Pilgertour wieder abgeben. Alles schon gemacht. Für Geld machen die alles ;-)

danke!

lg
hp


----------



## flocu (14. März 2007)

tri4me schrieb:


> Ich glaub, den Jakobsweg sollte man gehen. Willst du bilken mach ne Transalp.
> Is fast genauso. Abends in Rifugio triffst du auch immer wieder die selbsn Nasen. Und am Ledrosee (bzw. Nago) fangen alle an zu heulen.



Rofl (-;
Ich seh das aber genauso. Würde ich den Jakobsweg mit dem Rad fahren, dann würde ich nur ein sportliches Ereignis daraus machen, also 200km am Tag oder so n Schmarrn. Ist ja schließlich meistens flach und langweilig, wie willste Dir da die Zeit vertreiben. 
Zu Fuß hast Du viel mehr davon, zum Einen wegen den Begegnungen, zum Andern, weil Du viel besser nachdenken kannst.


----------



## Vazifar (14. März 2007)

man soll doch lieber einen transalp machen (cool), statt den flachen und langweiligen jakobsweg zu befahren (uncool), oder du machst dann wenigstens 200 km am tag, damit da wenigstens ein kleines bisschen herausforderung dabei ist.
es gibt also anscheinend doch nicht nur dumme antworten, sondern auch dumme fragen ? ich denke nein !

entschuldigung - das musste raus  


vieleicht helfen dir diese links etwas weiter:

http://www.eng-him-tours.ch/enghim/download/JakobswegI.pdf
http://home.arcor.de/benjamin.althaus/caminoindex.html?jakobsweg.html
http://www.helmut-schiffer.de/homepage/jakobswege/jakobsweg_start.htm
http://www.rad-jakobsweg.de/
http://www.pilgerbuebestein.ch/home/index.html

grüsse - vazifar


----------



## gummikuh (14. März 2007)

... danke für Eure Bedenken und gut gemeinten Vorschläge. Werde mir die links mal anschauen. Ich denke, da ist das richtige schon dabei.

Wollte den Weg ja auch in max 4 Tagen (hin und zurück). Relaxen, Gedanken nachhängen etc. also all das, was Ihr mir auch empfehlt.

Werde deswegen auch auf keinen einen AlpenX, Marathon oder sonst was dieses Jahr verzichten - versprochen!!! ;-)

ride on


----------



## Ladda (14. März 2007)

Oh je Vazifar,
du hast null Ahnung flach ist beim Jakobsweg nix.
Ich bin den Jakobsweg vor ein paar Jahren mit einemTrekkingrad gefahren,
Start war in Pamplona und dann in Zwei Wochen nach Santiago,waren
dann 1100Km.
Muß man unbedingt machen.


----------



## super-tina (14. März 2007)

http://www.rsc-pruem.de/modules.php?op=modload&name=PagEd&file=index&topic_id=2&page_id=34


----------



## Vazifar (15. März 2007)

Ladda schrieb:


> Oh je Vazifar,
> du hast null Ahnung flach ist beim Jakobsweg nix.
> Ich bin den Jakobsweg vor ein paar Jahren mit einemTrekkingrad gefahren,
> Start war in Pamplona und dann in Zwei Wochen nach Santiago,waren
> ...



ist auch meine meinung. ich wollte eigentlich meinen unmut über die teilweise "du**en" antworten der vorredner ausdrücken  (man solle stattdessen doch lieber einen transalp machen, es sei ja alles flach usw.). das habe ich aber anscheinend etwas zu diplomatisch formuliert


----------



## gummikuh (16. März 2007)

Hallo,

na endlich mal was sinnvolles - sorry - aber die Diskussion hier über AlepenX etc. war hier doch eher unnötig.

Oft ist weniger - mehr!

Super Link und super Kommentar!

@Ladda - hast mal etwas mehr an Info´s?

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flocu (16. März 2007)

gummikuh schrieb:


> na endlich mal was sinnvolles - sorry - aber die Diskussion hier über AlepenX etc. war hier doch eher unnötig.
> 
> Oft ist weniger - mehr!



Also was erwartest Du denn. Schau mal oben links, da steht ganz groß "Mountainbike Forum". Wenn Du 2000km Asphalt fahren willst, größtenteils ohne Anstiege, dann erntest Du natürlich Unverständnis.


----------



## Ladda (17. März 2007)

Hallo,
einmal werd ich nochmals nach Santiago fahren,dann aber die ganze Strecke
von Augsburg aus.
Am besten wär sowieso mit Mtb und dann mit Begleitfahrzeug,wir sind damals
dämlich wie wir waren,auf den Wanderweg zum Alt de Perdon geraten.
Mit Mtb und ohne Satteltaschen wär das ein schöner Weg,aber so ...
Es gibt auch ein paar Bücher die den Weg per Mtb beschreiben.


----------



## bikeseppl (18. März 2007)

Hallo schau mal unter:
http://walter-lauter.de/
glaube hat auch GPS Daten.

Servus


----------



## Rumbo (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

bin den Jakobsweg vor einigen Jahren gefahren und das war echt ein großes Erlebnis. Müsst ihr unbedingt machen!
Sehr abwechslungreich (Steppe, Weinberge, rötlicher Sand...), ständig wechselt die Szenerie.
Wir haben für die ca. 900km von St. Jean Pied de Port nach Santiago 9 Tage gebracht. Leider ist dabei das "Pilgern" etwas zu kurz gekommen. Das ist halt die Frage, ob man das macht, um "in sich zu gehen" oder ob man das als sportliche Herausforderung sieht. Aber ich denke, man kann einen gewissen Kompromiss finden.

Wir sind mit dem Trekkingrad gefahren und haben dabei den empfehlenswerten Radführer "Der Jakobsweg - von Pamplona nach Santiago de Compostella", erschienen im Stöppel-Verlag benutzt (ISBN 3-89987-983-X).
Da macht man einige Umwege und mit dem Mountainbike gehts wohl auch direkter, aber es ist die Frage, ob das sinnvoll ist, sich zwischen den Fußpilgern hindurchzuschlängeln.

Zum Ende des Weges hin werdet ihr evtl. Probleme haben, in den Pilgerunterkünften aufgenommen zu werden (Fußpilger haben Vorrang), aber irgendwas findet man immer.

Rückreise problemlos und reltiv günstig mit der Iberia (wenn man beim Buchen in dem Pilgerreisebüro in Santiago den Pilgerpass vorlegt).
Bei der Hinreise wirds schon schwieriger (wir sind von Bekannten mitgenommen worden).

Wenn du noch mehr wissen willst, schreib einfach zurück.

Gruß, Rudi


----------



## gummikuh (2. April 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

vielen lieben Dank!

Die Informationen sind sehr hilfreich. Ich denke, ich werde jetzt auch diesebezüglich keine weiteren Informationen benötigen.

Ich werde dann berichten, ob es sich lohnt mit dem MTB oder dann doch mehr was für mein RR ist.

lg

hans-peter


----------



## bici_xyz (2. April 2007)

Um bei der Wahrheit zu bleiben, bisher nicht mit dem Rad. Dafür etliche Male zu Fuß.

Als Anreiseflughafen liegt Pau (Ryanair) ganz gut. Man kann dort direkt loslaufen bzw. -fahren und kann sich noch einen oder 2 Tage Zeit mit dem Pyrinäenpass lassen.
Fliegt man nach Madrid bringt der Bus auch Räder gen Norden. 1 Rad geht meist auch ohne Anmeldung. Auch Pamplona hat einen Flughafen, Santiago sowieso (auch Ryanair). Bilbao geht auch.

Der aragonische Weg (in Frankreich Via Tolosana) ist eine sehr empfehlenswerte Nebenstrecke mit Rad, da auf der spanischen Seite die Orte erstmal doch sehr weit auseinanderliegen (zu Fuß). Auf der Hauptstrecke in St.Jean anzufangen ist für die Meisten zu schwer (mangels Training). Gleich am 1. Tag geht es ohne Dorf ca. 25-30km den Berg hoch. Nichts für den Durchschnittspilger.

Bist du fit, ist es durchaus möglich einen Großteil des Fußweges auch per Rad zu nutzen. In 90% der Fälle reicht ein Trekkingrad. Gelegentlich wird dann geschoben. 
Ein Rennrad ist Unsinn. Nicht für den Fußweg geeignet und auf den Straßen bist du hochgradig gefährdet. Seitenstreifen sind selten, Radwege gibt es nie.
MTBs sind normal, muß nur sehen wo du dein Gepäck lässt. Als Rucksack kann ich es nicht empfehlen.

In Spanien herscht ausserhalb von Ortschaften Helmpflicht! 

Reisezeit ist von Ostern bis Mitte Oktober. Dann sind die meisten Herbergen offen. Juli/August ist wirklich warm und durch spanische und franz. Ferien auf jeden Fall randvoll. Ein Zelt würde ich zwischen Juni und September dem Radler ans Herz legen. Man kann sich aber auch Hotels/Pensionen im voraus buchen. In die Herbergen kommt man in dieser Zeit nur zu Fuß (wenn man früh losläuft).

Pyrinäen, Alto de Perdon (nach Pamplona, jedoch nicht auf dem aragon. Weg), Montes de Leon(Cruz de Ferro) und Galicien (Cebrero) sind die "Hügel" die einem Radler das Leben schwer machen. Dazwischen geht es relativ leicht.
In den Bergen kann es stürmen und neblig sein, Regen ist auf der Nordseite der Pyrinäen typisch, Galicien kennt einen feinen Niesel. Bis Mai und ab Oktober kann Schnee fallen (taut wieder). Wetterwechsel von 30 Grad und strahlender Sonne auf 15Grad Niesel sind auch im Juni drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muxmax (26. Oktober 2008)

ich fahre die jakobsweg mit mbk am 15 november, hat schon jemand das um die zeit gmacht? melde dich ciao max


----------



## PeterR (15. November 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe den Jakobsweg gerade hinter mir. Gefahren auf dem original Pilgerweg, nicht, bzw. nur dann auf der Straße, wenn der Fußweg direkt parallel lief.

Für alle, die den flach und langweilig finden hier ein paar Daten:

Gefahren in 9 Tagen, 810 km ab Pamplona und 10.000 hm!

Natürlich ist das kein Transalp, aber der Sinn ist ja doch wohl ein anderer.

Im wesentlichen ist das so:

Zunächst mal geht es ab Pamplona über den ersten kleinen Paß. Das ist der Alto de Perdon. Bei Regenwetter ist der nicht befahrbar, da einzelne Passagen auf Grund von Schlammbildung sogar zum Schieben einfach zu steil sind. Bergab hat's "Mörderschotter". Ich habe den so getauft ( man kommt unterwegs auf die verrücktesten Dinge, wenn man allein fährt  ). Das ist Schotter mit Kindskopf großen Steinen. Geil, vor allem mit Gepäck!

Ab Los Arcos geht es im Prinzip immer leicht bergauf. Durch die Weinberge mit ungefähr folgenden Steigungswerten: Bei 10 km/h alle 8 Sec. 1 m. Und das auf viele Kilometer. Das zieht sich! Das hört sich vielleicht nicht viel an, aber Du fährst ja auch nicht mit einem 8 kg-bike! Meines hatte alles in allem ca. 25 kg. 

Nach der Ortschaft Castrojeriz schiebt garantiert auch der hartgesottenste Biker der Anstieg zum Alto de Mostelares hoch. Wenn die Sonne da reinprügelt, bist Du sonst tot, wenn Du oben ankommst 

Der erste richtige Paß ist der Alto Rabanal mit dem Cruz de Ferro. Keine besondere Herausforderung. Geht bis auf 1500 m. Dafür eine tolle Abfahrt. Ziemlich am Ende der Abfahrt, in El Acebo, steht ein Mahnmal eines deutschen Radfahrers, der hier wegen der sehr steilen Abfahrt tödlich verunglückt ist!

Der zweite Paß ist der O'Cebreiro. Der verlangt Dir alles ab. Bleibst Du nicht auf der Straße. so wie (hier dummerweise) ich, wuchtest Du Dein Rad (von schieben kann keine Rede mehr sein!) ca. 1 Stunde den Berg hoch. Immer bedenken, Du hast Gepäck drauf! Die Abfahrt: ca. 40 Min mit 50 km/h rollen lassen! dann aber die Einfahrt auf den Weg nicht verpassen.
Ein paar Kilometer und etliche hm später heißt es: Gabel rausdrehen und den Ar... auf's Hinterrad für die Abfahrt auf dem Stufentrail...

Ich bin noch nie so viel bergauf gefahren wie in Galicien! Das Gelände gleicht einer Säge. Kilometerweit ziehend bergauf und dann kurz und knapp wieder runter. Und das bis Santiago. 

Alles in allem ist der Jakobsweg durchaus keine "Radltour". Da kommt mal wieder runter von Eurem hohen Roß, Jungs... 
Du fährst, wie schon gesagt, mit Gepäck, ich hatte 12 kg dabei. Außerdem hast Du kein gemäßigtes "Transalp - Klima"! 35 - 40°C oder auch mehr in der Meseta? --- kein Problem!! Aber es kommen ja alle paar Kilometer Brunnen zum nachfüllen der Trinkflaschen .  

Trotzdem kann ich kann jedem dieses Erlebnis nur empfehlen, wie schon mein Vorredner sagte.

Nette Grüße und buen Camino
Peter


----------



## Monsterwade (15. November 2008)

bici_xyz schrieb:


> Ein Rennrad ist Unsinn. Nicht für den Fußweg geeignet und auf den Straßen bist du hochgradig gefährdet. Seitenstreifen sind selten, Radwege gibt es nie.



Der Verkehr hält sich ab den der spanischen Grenze sehr in Grenzen. Nur ab und an auf den Hauptstrassen und grösseren Städten ist er etwas nervig. Die meiste Zeit bleibt man unbehelligt. Den kleinen Rückspiegel am RR hätte ich mir sparen können.



bici_xyz schrieb:


> Ein Zelt würde ich zwischen Juni und September dem Radler ans Herz legen. Man kann sich aber auch Hotels/Pensionen im voraus buchen. In die Herbergen kommt man in dieser Zeit nur zu Fuß (wenn man früh losläuft).



Übernachten in normalen Hotels und Pensionen ist selbst in der Hochsaison kein Problem. Für 25-35 Euro bekommt man immer ein ordentliches Zimmer, auch ohne Reservation. Die Prilgerherbergen sind allerdings meist Nachmittags ab 14 Uhr schon voll belegt. Wenn im Freien, dann ohne Zelt.

Mehr über meine Fahrt von Bordeaux nach Comostella mit dem RR hier:


----------



## Kallevomdach (16. November 2008)

Hallo ich bin den Jakobsweg ebenfalls dieses Jahr im Sommer Juli gefahren ab Pampolona wie Peter R beschrieben, im grossen und ganzen kann ich das nur bestätigen wie oben schon geschildert. Auch macht es Sinn sowas mal komplett allein abzufahren, hat was... - sofern man will.
Ich hatte ein Fitnessbike mit Trekkingmäntel und Gesamtgewicht auch so um die 25kg mit Gepäck.
Zu empfehlen ist die Küstenroute am Atlantik sowie das 1 x im Jahr statt findende Wikingerspecial an d. Küste Galiciens.
Alles in allem tolle Landschaft , toller Urlaub und achja ich bin mit der Mitfahrzentrale inkl. Fahrrad auf dem Dach runter gekommen für knapp 100 Euronen, und zurück das selbe.
Gruss Kalle


----------



## goody-85origin (20. April 2010)

hallihallloo is ja nix los hier in dem Thread..lasse ihn hiermit mal aufleben..Gibt´s nichts Neues auf diesem Thread bzw.dem Jakobsweg????

lG
Goody :.)


----------



## Armani-Biker71 (20. April 2010)

@all

...bin im Sommer 2008 mit dem Rad von meinem Wohnort ins spanische Santiago; in 18 Tagen und nach 2700km war ich da!

Eine Riesenstrapaze, körperlich wie seelisch; ich machte die Tour nachdem ich meine Familie "verloren" habe.

Jeden Tag etwa 150km, mit Gepäck und der Sonne und mit mir alleine...

Die Tour meines Lebens, als ich ankam stand ich wieder mitten im Leben; wußte wieder was ich wollte...

An den TE; mache es! Das ist das Erlebnis, habe viele nette und hilfsbereite Menschen kennen gelernt...

Gruß vom Armani-Biker...


----------



## Uepsilon (20. Juni 2010)

goody-85origin schrieb:


> hallihallloo is ja nix los hier in dem Thread..lasse ihn hiermit mal aufleben..Gibt´s nichts Neues auf diesem Thread bzw.dem Jakobsweg????
> 
> lG
> Goody :.)



Welche Art von Neuigkeiten erwartest Du denn?

Ich bin am Montag (14.06.) aus Santiago zurückgekehrt. Der Trip war im Nachhinein fantastisch, zur Laufzeit aber hin und wieder nah am Horror -> Ab Tag 4 Regen, Regen, Regen ...

Cruz del Ferro habe ich bei Dauerregen, Sturmböen und 8°C passiert. Am O Cebreiro waren es dann nur noch 6°C durch die Wolken, ebenfalls mit Sturm und Regen. Naiv wie ich war hatte ich mich bei Reiseantritt gegen lange Klamotten entschieden, was ich bei den Abfahrten bitter zu spüren bekommen habe. Durch das Katastrophenwetter waren diese häufiger mal nur über die Straße zu realisieren ... wirklich schade. Gleichzeitig wurde ich aber auch der Bildung natürlicher Wasserfälle angesichtig - hatte auch was 

Das Hauptproblem bestand jeden Abend darin die Klamotten trocken zu bekommen und so viele Plastiktüten im kreativen Einsatz bei Mountainbikern habe ich noch nie gesehen ...

10 Tage mit 750 km, ein seit einem Jahr untrainierter Deutscher und ein schon immer und ewig untrainierter Madrilene. Dessen Mitnahme hat sich trotz der vielen Verzögerungen (José musste sehr oft vom Rad und schieben) unbedingt gelohnt -> so gut und günstig habe ich selten gegessen und so viel Gastfreundschaft noch nie erlebt.
Trotz des 'heiligen Jahres' hatten wir keine Probleme mit der Unterbringung. Wir waren allerdings auch nur 1x in einer Pilgerherberge, den Rest haben wir über Pensionen realisiert (für 2 Personen max. 45 ).

Die letzten 100 km sind fahrtechnisch absoluter Spaß, atmosphärisch allerdings nicht mehr ganz so nett -> zu viele Spaß-/Buspilgerer, denen die Freundlichkeit vergleichsweise ein wenig abgeht und die nur widerwillig Platz machen.

Mein Bike ging 2x in Madrid 'verschütt' -> auf dem Rückweg war's mir ja egal, aber in Pamplona einen Tag verschenken zu müssen war bitter.


----------



## heliuscc (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wir sind den Jakobsweg schon 2003 mit dem Bike auf der Originalroute gefahren.
War ein tolles Erlebnis!!!
Vom Somport-Pass in 12 Tagen bis Santiago (gut 900 km und 11.000 Hm).
Da blieb auch noch Zeit, das eine oder andere anzusehen.
Mit einer Transalp würde ich es nicht vergleichen (heuer steht die 12. an), würde ich aber jedem Biker empfehlen.
Die Originalroute ist für einen geübten Biker ohne große Probleme komplett fahrbar.
Mit den Fußpilgern hatten wir auch keine Probleme.


----------



## pixxelbiker (21. Juni 2010)

eine freundin und ich haben eigentlich etwas ähnliches vor...
allerdings erst nächstes jahr...
die grobe überlegung ist:
-ca die letzten 200-300km auf dem jakobsweg
-dann am atlantik entlang ein stück durch portugal richtung süden
-von dort aus richtung strasse von gibraltar
-mit einer fähre nach marokko
-dort ein paar tage mit dem rad unterwegs sein
-...irgendwie wieder zurrück nach germany 
-das ganze innerhalb von 3 wochen, evtl auch teilweise mit dem zug
- übernachtung im zelt oder jugendherbergen o.ä.

-mal schauen wies wird*g*


----------



## Aussenstelle (22. Juni 2010)

heliuscc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir sind den Jakobsweg schon 2003 mit dem Bike auf der Originalroute gefahren.
> War ein tolles Erlebnis!!!
> ...




wie war es mit Gepäck, Seitentaschen,und oder  Rucksack,Gewicht?

Läst sich die Strecke deiner Meinung nach mit Seitentaschen fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Juli 2010)

Bis Lissabon bin ich die Tour schon gefahren. Ich persönlich finde die letzten 150 km vor Santiago nicht so berauschend auf dem Jakobsweg. Die ganze Küste rund um Santiago ist allerdings der Hammer. Ich kann nur jedem auch den "Küstenjakobsweg" mit dem Bike empfehlen, absolut geniale Abstecher in die Picos. Tagsüber auf 2000 m und abends im Zelt am Meer, war einfach Genial.
Bin die Touren immer mit meinem Cube gefahren. 1. Tour Lowrider,Sattelstützengepäckträger und Anhänger (fast 8 Wochen) 2. Tour Lowrider und Anhänger 3. Tour Lowrider, Rucksack und Anhänger 
Wer aber nur den Camino in 2 Wochen fahren möchte, dem reicht ein Rucksack für die ganze Tour.
Strecke ist auf allen Wegen mit Seitentaschen befahrbar. Egal ob auf dem Pilgerweg oder dem "Bikeline-Camino" für Weicheier...
Wer Zeit hat sollte 3 Wochen für den "normalen" Camino einplanen, es gibt soviel schönes und geniales abseits des Weges für Radfahrer (MTB) das sollte man sich nicht entgehen lassen.
Ach das Thema lässt mich gleich wieder träumen...


----------



## v-mann01 (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo.Bin im September 09 von Pamplona bis ans Cap Finisterre aufm Originalweg mitm Mtb gefahren.
Die Labertaschen die meinen das wÃ¤r keine Herausforderung sollens erstma versuchen ;-)
Ist nahezu alles gut Fahrbar,und auch super Ausgeschildert(Ãberall findest Gelbe Pfeile auf der Strasse an HÃ¤usern,an Mauern .....)
Fahr aber wenn auf jeden Fall weiter bis ans Cap!!! Das ist mit Abstand der SchÃ¶nste Teil der Route..
Hast dann so ca 1250km vor dir...und ca 11500hm....
Refugios bekommst erst ab 17Uhr als Radfahrer..rat Dir aber eh in GÃ¼nstigen Hostals/Pensionen(zw 8-15â¬zu Finden) zu Ãbernachten,da die meist auch Abschliessbare Keller fÃ¼rs Bike ham und WESENTLICH hygienischer und Leiser sind.
In den Refugios gehn die ersten morgens um 4schon wieder auf die gass :-///
Sehr gutes Buch mit allen Etappen(machst meist 2 oder 3 am stÃ¼ck)(ausser bis ans Cap)

Radwandern
Der Jakobsweg
ISBN3-89987-983-x
StÃ¶ppel Verlag

Hinzus mit Iberia bis Madrid,und dann weiter nach Pamplona,und ZurÃ¼ck von Santiago nach Madrid und dann weiter... War Ãberhaupt kein Problem.Radkartons bekommst in Santjago am Flughafen bei IBERIA direkt fÃ¼r 20â¬.Werkzeug liegt Angekettet direkt am Eingang ))))
Wenn no Fragen hast...meldst dich

Lg


----------



## KurzerFlo (26. Juli 2010)

Hi,

Den Jakobsweg finde ich persönlich auch sehr interessant und habe von meiner Mutter schon einiges gehört. Sie ist ihn zu Fuß von unserer Haustür beginnend an gelaufen.

Ich selber würde natürlich das Bike nehmen um die Zeit zu verkürzen. Ich habe schon letztes Jahr mti dem Gedanke gespielt den Weg in Angriff zu nehmen. Dieses JAhr konnte ich dann auch einen Bekannten überzeugen mitzufahren und nun wollen wir aller Vorraussicht nach nächstes Jahr in den Semesterferien für 4 Wochen aufbrechen.

Was mich interessiert, ist ab wo ihr gestartet seid und/oder wie ihr das mit der Routenplanung innerhalb Deutschlands gemacht habt. Es gibt da wohl mehrere Routen. Meine Mum ist beispielsweise über Trier gelaufen.

Gruß
Flo


----------



## Aussenstelle (26. Juli 2010)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Bis Lissabon bin ich die Tour schon gefahren. Ich persönlich finde die letzten 150 km vor Santiago nicht so berauschend auf dem Jakobsweg. Die ganze Küste rund um Santiago ist allerdings der Hammer. Ich kann nur jedem auch den "Küstenjakobsweg" mit dem Bike empfehlen, absolut geniale Abstecher in die Picos. Tagsüber auf 2000 m und abends im Zelt am Meer, war einfach Genial.
> Bin die Touren immer mit meinem Cube gefahren. 1. Tour Lowrider,Sattelstützengepäckträger und Anhänger (fast 8 Wochen) 2. Tour Lowrider und Anhänger 3. Tour Lowrider, Rucksack und Anhänger
> Wer aber nur den Camino in 2 Wochen fahren möchte, dem reicht ein Rucksack für die ganze Tour.
> Strecke ist auf allen Wegen mit Seitentaschen befahrbar. Egal ob auf dem Pilgerweg oder dem "Bikeline-Camino" für Weicheier...
> ...




Mit dem normalen Camino meinst dem nicht für Weicheier aber immernoch dem Küsten-camino, Richtig?

wollte dieses Jahr die Tour von D-and aus starten habe jetzt "nur 4Wochen zu verfügung und können mit jemanden los aber würde es bestenfalls nur nach Frankreich an die Atlantikküste  schaffen...

Überlege jetzt ob ich nicht von Pamplona oder so starten soll und bis ans Cap Finisterre innerhalb von 4wochen...


nur wie kommt man da billig hin? Flieger wird auf die schneller zu teuer.


----------



## marcoffm (27. Juli 2010)

Hi,

beim radeln des Jacobsweges findet sich (für die die es brauchen und suchen) sicher auch der eine oder andere Moment der "seelischen Einkehr". 
Wer mal ne´n kleinen Pilgerweg fahren will dem kann ich die Bonifatius-Route von Mainz nach Fulda empfehlen. (ca. 200km und je nach Wetter nicht immer ganz ohne)
www.bonifatius-route.de


----------



## pinochio2 (6. August 2010)

Wir waren im Mai auf dem camino frances unterwegs, von Pamplona nach Santiago. Mit einigen kleinen Abstechern und fast ausschlieÃlich auf dem original Wanderweg waren das fast 800 Km und Ã¼ber 11.000 HÃ¶henmeter. Satteltaschen (die seitlichen) hatten wir keine. Uns reichte ein Rucksack. 

Start der Tour war Pamplona. Wir hÃ¤tten den franzÃ¶sichen Teil Ã¼ber die PyrenÃ¤en gerne mitgenommen, doch die Wege waren zu dieser Zeit noch mit reichlich Schnee bedeckt. 
Nach Pamplona gelangten wir mit Air Berlin (und Nikki Air) Ã¼ber Palma nach Bilbao und von dort mit einem Mietwagen. Wer rechtzeitig bucht, ergattert mit GlÃ¼ck einen Billigflug. FahrrÃ¤der kosteten pro Strecke 25 Euro zusÃ¤tzlich. FÃ¼r den Transport haben wir uns vom Ã¶rtlichen HÃ¤ndler 2 Fahrradkartons geholt. Darin fanden auch Schuhe, Werkzeug-Satteltasche und Helme Platz. Der Rucksack wurde als GepÃ¤ck aufgegeben. Unseren Pilgerpass haben wir uns schon in Deutschland organisiert. 

Den ersten Stempel holt man sich in Pamplona an der UniversitÃ¤t. Gleich auÃerhalb von Pamplona wechselt der Weg zu einem Pfad und es gilt, den ersten HÃ¼gel zu erklimmen. Oben angelangt genieÃt man eine traumhafte Aussicht auf das, was einem in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen noch bevorsteht. Die AuslÃ¤ufer der PyrenÃ¤en und der Orca Berge. Keine lÃ¤ngeren Steigungen, aber dauerndes auf und ab. Dieses stÃ¤ndige rauf und runter ist typisch fÃ¼r die gesamte Tour.

Die Strecke ist bis auf weinige Abschnitte traumhaft. Der Streckenteil zwischen Leon und Astorga, unmittelbar neben der vielbefahrenen AP 71, ist landschaftlich ein Graus und bei Gegenwind ziemlich krÃ¤fteraubend. Ansonsten Ã¼berwiegend landschaftlich beeindruckende Etappen. Die beiden lÃ¤ngsten Steigungen fÃ¼hren Ã¼ber die beiden PÃ¤sse, Rabanal und Cebreiro.

Als Unterkunft suchten wir bis auf wenige Ausnahmen Ã¶ffentliche und private Herbergen auf. Die Preise variieren zwischen 5 und 10 Euro, je nach Ausstattung und ZimmergrÃ¶Ãe (Anzahl der Betten). In einigen Herbergen kÃ¶nnt ihr auch Zweit-Bett Zimmer mieten. Wenn die noch frei sind, zahlt ihr ca. 25 Euro fÃ¼r das Zimmer (nicht pro Person). Zu unserer Zeit waren die meisten Herbergen gut gefÃ¼llt, aber nicht Ã¼berlaufen. Wir wurden Ã¼berall und zu jeder Uhrzeit aufgenommen.

Nach einer langen Tour darf natÃ¼rlich ein gutes und reichhaltiges Essen nicht fehlen. Wer keine Lust hat, sich selbst in die KÃ¼che zu stellen (ist in vielen Herbergen mÃ¶glich â Geschirr vorhanden) sollte sich nach einer Tappas Bar oder einem Restaurant umsehen. Aber aufgepasst, billig ist nicht gleich gut. Einige Bars und Restaurants haben in der KÃ¼che scheinbar nur eine Friteuse und Mikrowelle stehen. Entsprechend schmeckt es auch. Eine gute KÃ¼che erkennt ihr daran, dass auf der Speisekarte nicht nur Gerichte stehen, die in diesen GerÃ¤ten aufgetaut oder frittiert werden kÃ¶nnen. Paella kommt in den meisten Bars nur aus der Mikrowelle. Eine hausgemachte Fisch- oder GemÃ¼sesuppe ist der ideale Einstieg. Serviert in einer groÃen SchÃ¼ssel (fÃ¼r jeden eine) reicht das fÃ¼r 2 â 3 Teller. Die Hauptspeisen fallen bei den MenÃ¼s meist ein bisschen kleiner aus, nach 3 Teller Suppe reicht das aber auch zum satt werden. Die Nachspeise und Tischwein (bei uns gab es immer 1 Flasche fÃ¼r 2 Personen) sind ebenfalls im MenÃ¼preis enthalten. Einige Restaurants gaben noch eine Flasche Wasser und 2 Cafe von leche zum Abschluss gratis mit dazu.
Unsere MenÃ¼preise lagen meist um 10 Euro pro Person. Das teuerste war 12 Euro. 

Auch sonst sind die Preise in Spanien human. Der Preis fÃ¼r einen groÃen Milchkaffee (Cafe von leche grande) lag zwischen 1 und 1,40 Euro. Eine groÃe Flasche Wasser (1 â 1,5 Liter) in der Bar fÃ¼r zwischendurch lag bei etwa 1,50 â 2 Euro. 
Aufgepasst beim FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Einige Herbergen bieten ein FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck mit an. Dieses besteht meist aber nur aus einer Tasse Kaffee und einem oder zwei lappigen BrÃ¶tchen oder GebÃ¤ck. Als Grundlage fÃ¼r eine Tour ein Witz. Wir kehrten daher sobald die erste Bar auf dem Weg geÃ¶ffnet hatte dort ein und genehmigten uns noch einen Tostado con Marmelada (dicker Toast oder gerÃ¶stetes Baguett). 

Wasser kÃ¶nnt ihr in fast allen Ortschaften an gekennzeichneten Brunnen auffÃ¼llen. Diese gekennzeichneten Brunnen werden mit Trinkwasser gespeist. 

Orientiert haben wir uns entlang der Strecke an den gelben Pfeilen und Muscheln. Ein Verfahren ist schwierig, aber nicht unmÃ¶glich. Sollte euch dies wie uns zwei Mal passieren, fragt den nÃ¤chsten Spanier nach dem Weg. Die LandbevÃ¶lkerung ist den Pilgern gegenÃ¼ber  Ã¤uÃerst freundlich und hilfsbereit. Als weiteres Hilfsmittel hatten wir noch einen ReisefÃ¼hrer und eine Kompass Karte (Jakobsweg) mit. Mehr braucht keiner. 

Hilfreich sind spanisch Kenntnisse. Dies verhalf uns neben netten Kontakten zur BevÃ¶lkerung zu einigen Tipps in Bezug auf Restaurants, gÃ¼nstigen, sauberen UnterkÃ¼nften und brachte uns zu einem einsamen Traumsandstrand in der NÃ¤he des Cap Finesterre. 

Eine Tour auf dem Camino muss auch nicht teuer sein. Wer Ã¼berwiegend selbst kocht und in Herbergen Ã¼bernachtet, kommt mit 30 Euro pro Tag/Person aus.

Der Weg wird euch beeindrucken. Die Qualen, welche die FuÃpilger auf sich nehmen, den Kontakt zu Pilgern aus aller Welt, die landschaftlichen Leckerbissen, eine selten erlebte Gastfreundschaft, KuriositÃ¤ten (z.B. ein Motorradfahrrad = ein Fahrrad mit Plastikanbauten, so dass es aussah, als ob es ein Motorrad wÃ¤re, mit mind. 20 RÃ¼ckstrahlern und Halbschale oder einem Radlfahrer mit Bierbauch aus dem Ruhrpott, welcher vorher so gut wie nie auf dem Fahrrad saÃ und sich irgendwann dachte, jetzt fahre ich von KÃ¶ln mal los nach Santiago, oder..... oder...... oder....) die unbeschreiblich entspannte AtmosphÃ¤re unter den Pilgern (ihr gehÃ¶rt hier dazu) bleiben als Eindruck erhalten.


----------



## PeterR (19. August 2010)

Hallo, ich mal wieder 

Jetzt ist es wieder so weit, übermorgen geht's los!

Von München bis Bilbao und dann an den Küstenweg bis Santiago.
Ich hab für die Strecke 10 Tage anberaumt. Mal sehen, was wird und wie der Camino del Norte im Vergleich zum "Frances" zu fahren ist. Den bin ich vor 2 Jahren gefahren (siehe Beitrag Nr. 19 ).

Ich fahre mit Satteltaschen (Ortlieb). Ich finde das bequemer als mit Rucksack und der Schwerpunkt sitzt tiefer. Außerdem schwitzt man weniger, da der Rücken "belüftet" ist.

Wegen des Flugs (Frage eines vorherigen Beitrags):
Ich hab wieder bei der SpanAir gebucht ( Spanair.com ). Die sind/waren wieder am günstigsten. Allerdings das schon im Januar...

Wenn ich wieder da bin werde ich mal berichten.

Bis denn an alle "Mitpilger"

Buen Camino!

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## KurzerFlo (20. August 2010)

Viel Spass auf deinem Weg und lass was von dir hören


----------



## PeterR (13. September 2010)

So, back again! Es ist vollbracht!

Ich bin wieder zurück vom Camino del Norte.
Mal das wichtigste in kürze:

Eines vorweg: Ich nannte es Himmel und Hölle. Der Camino Frances ist der Himmel...
Der Küstenweg ist so, wie man sich eben einen Küstenweg vorstellt. Er folgt im wesentlichen dem Verlauf der Küste. Also nicht nur links und rechts, sondern noch viel mehr auf und ab. Ich glaube, es gibt keine 2 km, die in einem Stück gerade und ohne Steigung / Gefälle verlaufen. Das ist richtig anstrengend!
Gestartet bin ich in Bilbao, dort gleich zum Guggenheim - Museum. Echt interessant, der Bau. Dann weiter nach Portugalete und mit der Schwebefähre übergesetzt. Gleich in der Nähe ist die Herberge, am nächsten Tag gings dann richtig los.
Es sind wunderschöne Abschnitte dabei, aber extremst viele Steigungen! Teilweise bis zu knapp 2000 hm am Tag! Meine Tagesetappen lagen bei ca. 80 km. Fast zu viel für den del Norte. Ich hab auf einem Campingplatz einen Holländer getroffen, der von Holland aus den Frances gefahren ist und über den del Norte wieder nach Hause. Das war in Gijon. Er sagte zu mir: STAY ON THE ROAD! Und das gebe ich hiermit weiter. Sollte einer von Euch den del Norte fahren wollen, bleibt auf der Straße! Die Wanderwege sind größtenteil nicht fahrbar und schieben mit dem Gepäck ist eine Qual bei der Hitze! Glaubt mir, die Steigungen allein genügen! Ihr habt kein 8 kg - Carbonbike unter dem Hintern! Ansonsten führt der Weg größtenteil an Bundesstraßen entlang, auch der Wandeweg. Schön ist das nicht! Zudem gibt es Kilometerlang keine Brunnen, keine Bars und auch sonst keine Möglichkeit, den Wasservorrat aufzufüllen. Daher: Jede Möglichkeit nutzen! Das gilt auch für die Herbergen. Die sind bei weitem nicht so üppig gesät, wie auf dem Frances!
Interessant war folgendes: Es ist/war ja das "Heilige Jahr". Ich hab auf dem del Norte ca. 5 Wanderer am Tag gesehen. Wenn überhaupt. In Arzua kommen die Wege (del Norte auf den Frances) zusammen. Hier hab ich innerhalb der ersten 10 Min mehr Pilger gesehen, als auf dem gesamten del Norte!
Mein Fazit: Den Frances würde ich durchaus noch mal fahren, den del Norte nie wieder!

Nette Grüße

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (1. Februar 2011)

Nun auch noch meinen Senf dazu:

Der Jakobsweg ist auf seiner Originalroute mindestens so anspruchsvoll wie eine Alpenüberquerung.

Ich fahre ihn zusammen mit meiner Frau seit vier Jahren in wöchentlichen Teilstücken "ab der eigenen Haustür" - in unserem Fall, ab München.
Es ging über den "Münchner Jakobsweg" (München-Bregenz), die "Via Jacobi" in der Schweiz (Einsiedeln-Genf), die "Via Gebennensis" (Genf-Le Puy-en-Velay) und die "Via Podiensis" (Le Puy-en-Velay-St. Jean Pied-de-Port) quer durch Frankreich bis zum Fuß der Pyrenäen.
Heuer folgt im Juni unser 14tägiges "Schlußstück" auf dem "Camino Frances" (von St. Jean Pied-de-Port nach Santiago de Compostela) quer durch Spanien, der vielen als der *eigentliche Jakobsweg* gilt.

Da es DEN Jakobsweg ohnehin nicht gibt, genausowenig, wie DIE Motivation dafür, kann man auch wenig Ratschläge erteilen, mit WELCHEM Rad man das fahren sollte und auf WELCHER Strecke, oder WO STARTEN?
Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Für uns waren folgende Parameter vom ersten Moment an klar:
Wir wollen nicht nur das spanische Schlußstück fahren (800 km), sondern alles, also ab der eigenen Haustür.
Wir wollen ausschließlich auf dem GR65 (Jakobsweg) fahren, mit der Konsequenz, dass da geschoben werden muss, wo nicht mehr gefahren werden kann.
(Von dieser Konsequenz bin ich einmal, meine Frau etwas öfter, in Frankreich abgewichen, in einem Steilstück bergauf, wo der Wanderweg sich 300 Höhenmeter in einer Steilflanke aus einem Flusstal (bei Conques) bergauf zog, wo parallel dazu eine bequeme Teerstraße ohne viel Umweg ebenfalls auf die Anhöhe führte).
Wir wollen Mountainbiken, mit der Konsequenz, dass Gepäck nur auf dem Rücken zu transportieren ist.
Am Bike befand sich ausser einer Trinkflasche und einem Satteltäschchen nichts (und schon das Satteltäschchen war in ruppigen Bergabpassagen äusserst störend, da es beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus gerne mit dem Reifen Bekanntschaft machte...).
Uns geht es nicht ums Kilometerfressen, sondern um die fahrtechnische Herausforderung, der wir uns möglichst auf dem Bike fahrend stellen wollen.
Speziell die Passage durch Frankreich (Via Gebenennsis, Via Podiensis) stellt vom Trailanteil jede Alpenüberquerung, die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, locker in den Schatten.
Wir fahren moderne, vollgefederte Mountainbikes, mit Scheibenbremsen und vernünftiger Federungs-Geometrie, wie man sie auch auf Alpenüberquerungen verwendet.

Nochmal: es gibt kein RICHTIGES oder FALSCHES Jakobsweg-Biken!

Jeder, der mit Gepäcktaschen am Trekkingrad unter Einbeziehung von alternativen Teerstrassen fährt, macht es genauso richtig.
Man braucht auch keine religiöse oder spirituelle Motivation vorweisen, umgekehrt schadet sie aber auch nicht.
Man sollte vielleicht soweit OFFEN sein, andere Erfahrungen als auf einer Alpenüberquerung zuzulassen, als da wären:
Nicht zwingend eine Höhenmeter- und Kilometer-Statistik am Abend nach Ende der Tagesetappe in sein iPhone abzuspeichern, sondern einfach mal nur so das Erlebte wirken zu lassen.
Man zückt halt nicht beim Betreten der Alpenvereinshütte seinen Mitgliedsausweis, um eine Übernachtungsermässigung zu bekommen und das Recht auf ein "Bergsteigeressen" einzufordern, sonder man lässt den _gardien_ oder _hospitalero_ den Pilgerpass abstempeln, nachdem der einen vielleicht freundlich zum Mitsingen beim Abendessen aufgefordert hat. Oft darf man auch beim Salat schnippeln mithelfen oder hinterher beim Abwasch machen. Gezwungen wird aber keiner.
Keine Angst: keiner MUSS BETEN, wo er nicht will, aber es schadet auch mal nichts, mitzuerleben, wie es ist, wenn andere am Tisch das Bedürfnis dazu haben, es zu tun.
In DIESEM SINN ist der Jakobsweg dann tatsächlich was anderes...
...und für viele hier, die velleicht bisher nur Alpencross' kannten, eine ECHTE HERAUSFORDERUNG!!!  


Hier mal ein paar Bilderlinks, wo man sehen kenn, wie das dann mit dem MTB so ausschaut auf dem Jakobsweg...
...Münchner Jakobsweg ...Via Jacobi ...Via Gebenennsis ...Via Podiensis ...Camino Frances


----------



## pixxelbiker (1. Februar 2011)

liest sich echt interessant...da bekomm ich immer mehr lust darauf...am ht und hinten mit gepäcktaschen wäre sicher das optimale, je nach dem welche variante gewählt wird...


----------



## bikekiller (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich bin den Jakobsweg 2009 mit nem Rocky Mountain Hardtail gefahren und habe nicht schlecht gestaunt über die Höhenmeter am Ende der Tour.

Zu Beginn flog ich von Köln nach Biarritz und dann mit dem Taxi bis St. Jean in die Pilgerherberge vor Ort. Eine Jakobsmuschel an den Deuter und eine um den Hals und gleich den ersten Stempel einkassiert. Nun war ich offiziell MTB-Pilger. 

Weil ich den Original Jakobsweg fahren wollte, hatte ich mir vorgenommen jeden - aber auch wirklich jeden Fußpilger mit einem ordentlichen Bon Camino zu grüßen. Und ich sage euch, es waren einige die ich traf... 

Ich bin jeden Tag in einer Pilgerherberge unter gekommen, obwohl man als Biker nicht wie die Fußpilger gegen 14:00 Uhr die Herberge belagern durfte. Diese können ja nicht weiter laufen, Biker können noch einen Ort weiter. So sind pro Tag schon einmal 100 KM zusammen gekommen.

Abends gibt es in jedem Ort die Möglichkeit des Pilgermenüs (Huhn, Nudeln, Salat, Schokopudding), einer Pilgermesse und Rosario. Für die Katholiken unter uns. Die Hl. Messe wird schon mal in 14 Minuten herunter gerattert und der Rosario in satten 11 Minuten ! Respekt an die Kollegen in Spanien ! Für die Nicht-Katholiken: eine durchschnittliche Werktagsmesse dauert 30 Minuten, eine Rosenkranz 20 Minuten, wenn man überhaupt alle Wörter einmal ausspricht. 

Weil ich die Stempel sammeln wollte, musste ich auch in jedem Ort hoch zur Kirche. Das bedeutet jeweils am Ende kurze knackige Steigungen von 25% und mehr !

Auf der Strecke gibt es regelmäßig fuentes (Wasserbrunnen), die einem weiter helfen. Hunde gab es auch, die manchmal sogar beißen ! Man muss sehr schnell durch sie durchbrettern oder Carbonschühchen aufs Näschen rutschen lassen. Dies als echter Insider Tip. Vor allem die Strecke hinter Santiago bis zum Cap ist Hunde-verseucht !!! ACHTUNG !

Die bewegendste Begegnung am Camino war wohl die Fußpilger-Gruppe welche 10 Schwertbehinderte auf gefederten Tragen jeweils zu 2 Mann/Frau trugen. Diese Menschen hatten meinen allerhöchsten Respekt !

Interessant war auch der eine Pilger, der mich Abends immer einholte. Wohl gemerkt ich war mit dem Bike - er zu Fuß. Ich fragte ihn wie er das macht und er sagte, er läuft die Strecke und zwar bis zu 80 Km am Tag. - Gut am 4. Tag hatte er Sehnenprobleme und ist mit dem Bus gefahren. Ich habe ihn aber gegen Ende der Strecke wieder getroffen.

Die Hardcore Strecke ist wohl jedem Pilger geläufig. Im Wegführer auch beschrieben als Büßerstrecke. Zitat: "wer das zu Fuß geht, muss viel zu büßen zu haben." Diese Strecke liegt bei Leon. Aber wie gesagt, ihr werdet es merken.

In Pamplona bin ich mitten in das Stiertreibe-Spektakel geraten. Dazu ist nichts zu sagen ausser dass die Leute viel trinken können...

Santiago gefällt mir überhaupt nicht bis auf den leckeren Thailänder in der City. Alles touristisch überfüllt und wenig beschaulich und nach der Stille der Pilgerreise eine echte Überforderung. Deshalb bin ich auch gleich weiter zum Cap.

Probiert es aus, macht euch auf den Weg. Aber wer allein sportliche Herausforderung sucht, sollte die echten Pilger nicht stören. 

Bon Camino !


----------



## isartrails (5. Juli 2011)

Ich verlinke hier mal meinen Beitrag aus einem anderen Thread, wo ich meine frischen Eindrücke vom Camino Frances schildere.

Nachfragen erwünscht.

Wir hatten übrigens fast ausschliesslich Sonnenschein, zweimal bewölkt und keinen einzigen Tropfen Regen.


----------



## simplesaiman (7. Juli 2011)

ich bin letztes jahr die "via de la plata" von Sevilla bis Santiago gefahren. Einen ausführlichen Bericht gibts hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455044&page=14


----------



## mossoma (2. November 2022)

isartrails schrieb:


> Nun auch noch meinen Senf dazu:
> 
> Der Jakobsweg ist auf seiner Originalroute mindestens so anspruchsvoll wie eine Alpenüberquerung.
> 
> ...


Traumhaft beschrieben und wundervolle Bilder.......

Ich bin den Camino France zwei mal von St. Jean Pied-de-Port bis ans Ende der Welt gepilgert......

2013 alleine und 2017 gemeinsam mit meiner Frau.

Nun werde ich mir ein Rose Backroad kaufen und von zu Hause zu meiner dritten Pilgerreise starten.

Tom der Pilger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

